# Absolutely Infuriated... And THREE new rescues!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ended up bringing home 3 rescues from Petco today... time to break out the old critter keepers temporarily! I was so upset at the state of the fish at petco that I literally started tearing up! The employees of course were not helpful. Just shrugged, and said he'd take care of them when he got around to it and walked away. Im not done though. The manager is going to get an angry phone call and letter from me and so will corporate! Its disgusting!

These guys are all in bad shape, I hope I can save them! 

First is a little doubletail. I only got one picture of him in his cup, hes hiding in the back of his tank. he's extremely skinny, he has melty skins and he's no doubt suffering from ammonia poisoning!









His ammonia reading from his cup!









Next is a little multi Super Delta, he's suffering from ammonia poisoning and burns, and he's the worst off of the bunch.

















His ammonia reading from his cup










And last is a cute orange Halfmoon who is missing most of his tail

















His ammonia reading from his cup










All of them need names!! Any thoughts?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

It's fantastic that you rescued them! I'd call the orange one Apollo or Blaze, can't think of any other good names though!


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

That is terrible! I thought our Psmart was bad!

For names, I watched Oh Brother Where Art Thou last night, so how about Everett, Pete, and Delmar? Everett means "brave and strong" which is positive thinking for one of these poor fellas. Pete means "rock" and Delmar means "of the sea."


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

The name Finnick came to mind for the first one.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I honestly want to cry. Good on you for saving them, I wish all them the best!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That poor halfmoon! The DT looks nice and I adore the delta tail. That poor halfmoon though! What on Earth did he do?!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

May I ask which Petco it was? (Was it the one in Poughkeepsie?)

I actually love the halfmoon.... 
Times like these when wish I had more tank room to take in resuces :/

Like, I have a 10 gallon and a 5 gallon,but there's no room in the house because I on'y get a small room as my "property", and the rest is baby proofed 

I'm so glad to see you were able to take these guys in before they were went to a home and mistreated.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I posted on the HM on your FB page too. I don't know if I will, but if I have the room I would like to give him a forever home once you have worked your magic. My heart just went out to him as soon as I saw the pic.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I commend you for taking in these very much needed betta rescues.I know its hard but its worth it when you safe a life.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The poor last guy! That is horrible!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> May I ask which Petco it was? (Was it the one in Poughkeepsie?)


Yes it was poughkeepsie... They're never been great but lately that have gotten absolutely disgusting!

Here's a quick video I shot when I was there today
http://youtu.be/osN4o-wK7b4


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> The poor last guy! That is horrible!


Believe it or not that tailless halfmoon is the healthiest and most active of the 3, currently he's the one Im the least concerned about. Im very worried that the other 2 won't make it


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I was actually just at that Petco on Friday! D:

And I didn't see any of those boys there!

I know there wee 2 dead ones when I went, but I didn't see those guys 
I feel bad because I would've snatched the tailess one in a second!


----------



## DamanDhillon (Mar 27, 2013)

You are an angel of a person for rescueing them!! thank you thank you thank you. 

My LPS takes HORRIBLE care of their bettas.. just yesturday I witnessed one betta suffering from dropsy, he was unable to swim properly and was floating upside down and darting. I told the fish guy to take him out to end his suffering. ALL the other bettas have external parasites, ammonia poisoning, tail bites, and ick. 

My sister and I rescued two this past week but aren't able to rescue anymore due to dorm regulations  

One just has to imagine the heartlessness of these fish store workers that let them suffer so brutally!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That video p*sses me off. How DARE they treat the betta's like that


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Bless you for saving these three. Just horrible how most pet stores treat bettas.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yikes! Good for you Moonshadow. It kills me when I go into a store and see this kind of thing. The worst part is when you bring it to their attention and the employees still dont care, and look at you like your a nut when you try to teach them about betta care. Its like they cant believe a customer could possibly know anything. Good luck.


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh those poor boys!

It's awful that pet stores can keep these fish in such deplorable conditions. Those ammonia readings are disgusting. How hard is it to just change the water?!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

It was these poor bettas lucky day when you walked into the store! Those ammonia readings were disgusting!! I see this sort of thing all of the time here in Australia. The largest LFS here constantly has dead bettas in their tanks and the water is usually so dirty that you literally cannot tell what colour the betta is or whether it is even still alive.

I have tried on countless occasions to politely suggest that they really do need to clean their betta tanks more often, or bring it to their attention that they have sick fish and "this is what is wrong with them" "this is what caused it" and "this is how to treat it" they just treat me like I'm stupid and don't know anything.

Our smaller LFS's on the other hand even ask for my advice when they get sick fish. One had an outbreak of velvet with around 50 fancy bettas affected. She was quite upset that her poor fish were sick and came rushing over the minute I walked through the door to ask for my opinion on them. Two weeks later and all except one recovered fully. One of the LFS even gave me a job! It is important to remember that some LFS do care, not in all cases but I usually find that it is the large chain stores that are the culprits.

Surely stores such as Petco will have to realise at some point that keeping their bettas healthy by providing the simple care that they need is not only morally rewarding but financially too!!!!!!!!! Seriously do not know what it is going to take for the light bulb to light up though:-?


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking in all three of those boys! They're in such bad condition my god.  I too had a rescue at a big chain store, and his ammonia reading came up PAST 6.1!! I was downright disgusted! He was the only one in the store that looked like he would recover, but seriously, I'm so angry at these chain stores for doing this to these animals. All they see them as is dollar signs, and its just horrible to think that they won't even put it in the time to do water changes and save lives. I really hope each of your boys recovers quickly!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

such beautiful guys too! That 2nd one is just gorgeous, and I gasped at the 3rd. What could have happened to his tail? But the 1st is sooooo emaciated O.O

Every time I go into the petco here, there is normally at least 1 dead, a handful with fin or body rott, and lately they have had more and more with swim blatter disease. I keep thinking they are dead as they float on their sides on the top, then when I move the cups, woosh and they swim away then calm down and float back up on their side -.-


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think the little delta is going to make it, He's been laying half on his side this whole time (thats how I found him in the store, flat out as gasping) he swam briefly at one point, but now he's flat out on his side again, barely breathing and he looks stiff... Poor little man, I never even got a chance to name him









The little DT, is swimming around a little more, I've named him Echo


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are some beautiful fish. Their fins need some healing, the poor things. D

And shame on those people. It's terrible what their doing! DX


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh that poor nameless guy. Heartbreaking.


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never seen fish in such bad condition at pet stores here, but our local petsmart always pushes sick bettas to the back of the shelves. 

It's such a shame to see fish in this condition, but it's very wonderful that you're trying to save them.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Poor little fish...  It's heartbreaking.... and unfortunately is happening all over the world. They don't care at all about bettas.... (
You're doing a wonderful job. I also rescued a fish a few weeks ago and now he's back in shape. Keep us updated please.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Those ammonia reading are good compared to the ones I frequently get from my local petco. Seriously how hard is it to use a small syringe to remove old water and replace with new? 










belonged to this guy


















The poor nameless guy  
can he reach the surface to get air easily? if not, float him in a cup in a heated tank. Some AQ salt may help -its supposed to help gill functions


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

It saddens me to see all this. I hope that poor little nameless boy will help up and get past the worst. Luckily i haven't come across anything as bad as whats been mentioned on this forum. Just sounds absolutely depressing. My trips have been limited to a pet store that has 1 gal cubes for each bettas, all looking healthy as well as an aquarium shop who takes care of all their fishies.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Moonshadow, I am so sorry about the deltatail. Hopefully he's turned around and doing better this morning. You do such a wonderful job, I know it's got to hurt when you loose one of your rescues before you get the chance to help him. The DT is looking a lot better. You do such a wonderful job with all the guys, thank you so much for what you do!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Give him a name before he passes. :< 

I am so sickened by this. You have picture evidence and VIDEO evidence. Makes copies and contact the manager and head office ... Be diplomatic about it though, you don't want to come off as angry, irrational and have them turn a blind eye. 

Wait a day or two and then call them. Supply your evidence and state your case and offer a solution to the care.. Like dividing their regular tanks and adding the bettas to those, at least on a baracks system where the water is exchanged out.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I stack up all the dead ones and then march them over to the sink and announce "here are all the dead ones today!" and plop them down in front of the customers and employees :twisted:

My Walmart has remodeled and they will be selling fish again :evil: I plan to do the same there but this time I will be marching them to the customer service desk. :twisted:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ugh, ru, I wish I had that kind of assertiveness!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the little delta, who I ended up naming Jackson, did not make it through the night. Yesterday he was the only one I paid full price for because they couldn't "see" anything wrong with him, obviously his issues were internal. I am going back to petco now to show him this "perfectly fine" fish and get a new one. I'm not going to let them get away with this, I am so unbelievably mad right now!! I'm going to take a new video today if all of the dead ones are still on the shelf! Ugh!!

on the bright side the other 2 are improving, The HM (who is still nameless) ate all of his breakfast. The little DT who I've named Echo is swimming around more and took a small interested nibble at his breakfast, so it's a start!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw poor Jackson  You have a good heart. From the video it looks like you won't be long finding another one to rescue :/ 

Glad to hear the other two are doing good.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Laki said:


> Ugh, ru, I wish I had that kind of assertiveness!!


Just remember, The customer is always right! Hit them in the pocketbook.;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Just remember, The customer is always right! Hit them in the pocketbook.;-)


^ very true!


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

ahhh poor jackson rip buddy! Thank you for taking care of these guys!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad you saved those three, I need to show this thread to my boyfriend so I can convince him to let me get another 10 gallon divided for rescues. I still need to research some of the supplies I need though.

Little Joe, Blaze and Trigger are my name suggestions. Those are/were ponies we had at my work.

Edit: I didn't see the post about Jackson  R.I.P.


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm totally going to do this next time I go to Petco, since they aren't taking my verbal complaints seriously. May be pointing out how much of their stock they're losing will do *something*.



registereduser said:


> I stack up all the dead ones and then march them over to the sink and announce "here are all the dead ones today!" and plop them down in front of the customers and employees :twisted:
> 
> My Walmart has remodeled and they will be selling fish again :evil: I plan to do the same there but this time I will be marching them to the customer service desk. :twisted:


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Poor little Jackson... Glad to hear about the other two, though!

And I say Sampson for the HM. A good, strong name.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Like is said to you on FB I know it's hard but you have done a great thing with all the Bettas you have saved and have been able to place in good homes, while it hurts to loose a fish you had hoped to save you have to look at the bright side. Good Luck!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Awwww!!I'm so sorry to hear about Jackson.  He was beautiful too.

If I live in your area, I would have love to volunteer at your rescue


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: that orange boy hurts me. he looks so similar to my RT, Todd. i'm sorry you lost Jackson. ; 3;


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all of the wonderful and kind words!! 

Here are a couple updated pictures of the new rescues

Echo


















The tailless HM who I have named Sampson


















































And my newest rescue boy, Cheeto


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, sorry for your loss of the new guy. D, And those are some lovely pictures. The rest of the rescues look like they're doing a lot better! (':')


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just wondering, will Sampson's tail grow back, he's an amazing looking betta even without his tail his tail would make him look even better


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

wah543 said:


> Just wondering, will Sampson's tail grow back, he's an amazing looking betta even without his tail his tail would make him look even better


Yupp his tail should grow back. It will take some time but he'll be 100% soon


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thankfully, the rays weren't destroyed.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ohh cool, can't wait to see him back to 100%, he's amazing looking, I hope he makes it


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The new guy is cute. Can;t wait to see them when they are all better 



> Makes copies and contact the manager


I took a picture of the ammonia reading and gave it to the idiots at petco. They came back with a bottle of some type of ammonia reducer. I so wanted to scream at then "no you idiot. this is from YOUR cup water." :evil:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What an improvement in Echo and Sampson! And a nice cambodian boy  Did you speak with the manager yet?


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm glad that are doing well. I have a question, does Petco even know that you guys are a betta rescue?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

konstargirl said:


> I'm glad that are doing well. I have a question, does Petco even know that you guys are a betta rescue?


No they currently do not, but they will when I am all done.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Tehee I hope they do and then you will become popular like all of the rescues that exist today. That will be awesome.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow the one with half his tail missing that is awful! I was in a Petco and I came back three days in a row about a fish I was concerned about. Petstore staff are pretty jaded. I have managed to get Petco staff to change the water of obviously sick fish. Best of luck to you in rehabilitating them! Keep us updated.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for rescuing the poor boys! I'm so sorry about Jackson, s.i.p little guy. At least he left in a loving environment. 

It's disgusting how badly they treat bettas. Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for what you're doing! I hope you can change the way they are treated at the pet store. Unfortunately I tried this too after rescuing one wonderful betta and talked to the manager, but it was useless. I guess he believes I'm crazy.  SIP little Jackson...


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

My LPS keep betta in smaller containers then Petco. They just get little plastic drinking cups. You can go in and find these poor fish in half an inch of orange or even brown water. Last time I was there I even asked if I could volunteer and come in to change the bettas water. The sales person looked at me and asked me why I'd want to do that. When I tried to explain that they needed fresh water just like every other fish he looked at me like I was crazy and told me they changed the water every week and walked off. Another employee there told me that bettas lived in little mud puddles in the wild and wanted to know why I was worried about their water. It was hard to bite my tongue and not tell these people what idiots they were and if they were going to sell something they should a least a little research and know what they are talking about.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I wrote a long email to petco about the care in one of their store with lots of visual evidence included. The manager of that store called me just now, he was very nice on the phone. He said they are pulling every betta off the shelf for a couple days so that they can look them*all over individually to make sure they are healthy. So we will see what happens. He also proceeded to reprimand me for video taping in the store. I said if its not allowed there should be a sign saying so but that I will happily take the video down if conditions improve like he promised they will.


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

You are so amazing on so many levels Moonshadow! Thank you so much for rescuing these guys and being their champion! They are lovely creatures that deserve the same kind of love and care that all pets deserve. I hate when people say things like 'they're just fish'.

You are absolutely wonderful!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

You're an incredibly kind person. My favorite was the little super delta.....if he had survived, I would have liked to have adopted him.


----------

